# Where to get single cat tree parts?



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Is there any online shipping to get single parts of cat trees? I would eventually like to rebuild my cat tree or even build a knew one but some special parts are hard to build like ladders or hammocks. I know German stores but couldn't find an American one.

I am looking forward to your answers


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm, you might be out of luck on this one. I think it would be relatively easy to make replacement parts if you are somewhat handy or know someone who is. A sling or hammock can be made out of fabric and heavy duty snaps (found in boat stores). A ladder is just wood, right? Why not modify a step stool? I know I'm not very helpful, but I think a you might have rely on your wits to tackle this problem. Let us know if you find out anywhere you can get the parts. Good luck!!


----------



## Highlight (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for your help! 

It's a pity! It is so much easier just to order new parts  And they will have the right material and color. Maybe I just by a second one next to the first - then the playground will be much larger by itself :kittyball


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

If you know the manufacturer of your tree, you could call them directly and ask if they sell spare/replacement parts and ask if there are parts distributors in your area or if the parts can be ordered/shipped direct from the manufacturer.

Or if you have custom cat tree builders in your area, you could send a photo and measurements to them and ask if they would construct the part. That would probably be almost as expensive as purchasing a new tree though.

I don't know, I'm just taking a guess. I've never done this myself.


----------

